# Teams you are scared of



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

In the playoffs the only teams I worry about us not winning a seven game series against are the Spurs and Mavs. The Spurs are really good all around and the Mavs have so many weapons on offense. I think we can beat Seattle, Sacramento, and all the others if we play with that passion we had. What teams yall afraid of?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a little nervous with us matching up against the Nuggets in the 1st round. They're on fire with Karl at the helms. I still think we would beat them in a 7 game series but they could give us a bit of a scare.

I think Dallas will give us quite a fight if we meet up in the 2nd round as well. And of course are biggest competition would be a match up against San Antonio.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

San Antonio and San Antonio.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

No one's scared of Miami?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Both previous Nuggets and Suns games have been very close, but they were in Denver. I am very curious to see how the Nuggets will do on the road in Phoenix. Right now I would much rather see the Nuggets face the Suns in the first round than the Spurs.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

gian said:


> No one's scared of Miami?


that would be kinda arrogant if they said that because it would be like saying "were automatically getting to the championshiP"


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Teams that scare me:
San Antonio

Teams the cause some worry:
Miami
Dallas

Tough teams:
Detroit
Denver
Seattle
Houston

We will not face anyone in the West who will be pushovers. All 3 series will be tough. If we make it to the finals, we will have to deal with D.W. and Shaq. That won't be easy either.

Still, the only team I don't know if we can beat 4 out of 7 times is the Spurs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Both previous Nuggets and Suns games have been very close, but they were in Denver. I am very curious to see how the Nuggets will do on the road in Phoenix. Right now I would much rather see the Nuggets face the Suns in the first round than the Spurs.


Dunno...Suns do better on the road. Best record in the league. hah


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

The Spurs and The Mavs.


Dont worry about the east. Detroit was a one hit wonder and you guys (the suns) could run all over the Heat.


----------

